# Unsichtbares Wasserzeichen in Bildern..?



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

Ich dachte per Google einiges zu finden. Vielleicht suche ich nach dem Falschen. Kennt jemand eine Java Bibliothek mit der ich Watermarks in Bilder setzen kann?

Bzw. hat jemand eine Idee/Code dass einen ersten Ansatz zeigt wie man so was machen koennte?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Quaxli (9. Mrz 2011)

Nun ja: 
1. Image einlesen
2. GraphicsObject des Image abholen und damit ein Wasserzeichen ins Bild malen
(Das Wasserzeichen selbst vorher mit einem Grafikprogramm erstellen.)
3. Ggf. Bild wieder speichern.


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Nun ja:
> 1. Image einlesen
> 2. GraphicsObject des Image abholen und damit ein Wasserzeichen ins Bild malen
> (Das Wasserzeichen selbst vorher mit einem Grafikprogramm erstellen.)
> 3. Ggf. Bild wieder speichern.



Aehm ich weiss wie man das alles macht. Ich will aber ein UNSICHTBARES Wasserzeichen. Optimalerweise sollte man das Bild sogar konvertieren koennen und ein Detektionsprogramm sollte dennoch das Wasserzeichen aufspueren koennen.

Tjo...
sb


----------



## Quaxli (9. Mrz 2011)

Du meinst vermutlich was in Richtung Steganographie ? Wikipedia


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst vermutlich was in Richtung Steganographie ? Wikipedia



Nein. Ich meine das hier: Digital watermarking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. Mrz 2011)

Dort ist es entweder sichtbar, oder aber auch per Steganographie versteckt ?


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Mrz 2011)

Nicht wahrnehmbare digitale Wasserzeichen werden in den digitalen Daten „versteckt“. Das heißt, weder die eingebettete Nachricht noch die damit verbundenen Änderungen am Originalinhalt bewirken in der Regel eine für den Betrachter bzw. Hörer merkliche Qualitätsverschlechterung oder Veränderung des Inhalts (vgl. differentielle Wahrnehmungsschwelle). Nicht wahrnehmbare Wasserzeichen sind eine Untergruppe der Verfahren der Steganographie.

Quelle: Digitales Wasserzeichen ? Wikipedia


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

Cola_Colin hat gesagt.:


> Dort ist es entweder sichtbar, oder aber auch per Steganographie versteckt ?



Sehr ähnlich zur Steganographie sind nicht-wahrnehmbare digitale Wasserzeichen, deren Zielsetzung sich jedoch unterscheidet. Steganographie will Vertraulichkeit sichern, wohingegen digitale Wasserzeichen auf Robustheit ausgelegt sind (zerstört man das Wasserzeichen, so ist der Träger dadurch so degradiert, dass er nicht mehr nutzbar ist).


----------



## chalkbag (9. Mrz 2011)

Free Code,Example Code: How to add watermark to images in java

hilft dir nicht?


[Edit: 16:24]

Processing Image Pixels, Creating Visible Watermarks in Java - Developer.com

klingt auch interessant


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2011)

der erste google-Link zu 'unsichtbares Wasserzeichen' ist
"Echtes" Digitales Wasserzeichen? - DSLR-Forum
soll hier wirklich mehr rauskommen?

das ist ja schon als theoretische Frage interessant, findet man wenn überhaupt nur in den teuersten Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen der Welt,
das ausgerechnet in einem Mini-Java-Programm zu erwarten ist ja kühn


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Free Code,Example Code: How to add watermark to images in java
> 
> hilft dir nicht?
> 
> ...



Nein. Da geht es um sichtbare Watermarks. Sichtbare wuerde ich auch nicht als Watermarks sondern Captions bezeichnen.


----------



## chalkbag (9. Mrz 2011)

2. Link nach unten scrollen, da geht es um unsichtbare Wasserzeichen.




> Hidden watermarks
> 
> A future lesson will deal with hidden watermarks similar to those shown in the center image of the right panel of Figure 2.


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> der erste google-Link zu 'unsichtbares Wasserzeichen' ist
> "Echtes" Digitales Wasserzeichen? - DSLR-Forum
> soll hier wirklich mehr rauskommen?
> 
> ...




Meintest du http://www.bildschutz.de ?

Ich brauche doch eine Java lib die sowas kann. Warum sollte das Kuehn sein? Und nein, Watermarking ist ein wissenschaftlicher Sport und nicht bei den teuersten Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen der Welt entstanden


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> 2. Link nach unten scrollen, da geht es um unsichtbare Wasserzeichen.



Nein geht es nicht. Er redet davon und verspricht ein Tutorial in der Zukunft das es aber nicht gibt. Den Author des Artikels hab ich ach angeschrieben und er hat den Code nicht mehr.


----------



## chalkbag (9. Mrz 2011)

Ok, mein Fehler.

Nachdem ich bisl gegoogelt habe, bezweifel ich aber stark das du eine Bibliothek findest, welche ein unsichtbares Wasserzeichen erstellt, welches sicher bei
Skalierungen, Screen-Print, Kompression etc. ist.

Für das Thema braucht man schlichtweg fundamentale Kenntnisse in der Bildverarbeitung, welcher dir wohl ungern jemand konstenlos zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich denke es wird hier auch noch zuviel Geld verdient, als das es jemand kostenlos anbieten würde.

lasse mich gerne aber belehren.


----------



## LoR (10. Mrz 2011)

Java Art Chapter 6. Steganography


----------

